# Schooling/freelance - who would?



## Sameru (4 February 2013)

I have just been made redundant and have recently been schooling and teaching a little more. I am looking to expand the schooling side, exercising during the day while people are too busy/lacking daylight hours but still want a competition ready horse for weekends. Any ideas on how I can expand this? I am travelling all the way from andover through to Guildford and everywhere in between!


----------



## bluebellfreddy (4 February 2013)

I would say, word of mouth so tell horsey friends u want to expand and get them to tell others. Tack shops put adds up saying you are freelance rider. Local rider mag if u really want to go all out on the advertising. And try tell instructors that don't ride them selfs. They may have clients that want people to ride. Hope this is slightly helpful, and best of luch finding people.


----------



## 056775 (4 February 2013)

Out of interest have you got any qualifications/major accomplishments under your belt (this is out of pure interest)?

I would email the YO of big yards in your area and offer services, they may charge you a percentage but you will have great access... Better to have 3 on one yard and be charged 10% than only one for the day at 0%!


----------



## Sameru (4 February 2013)

I have my AI and have ridden to a pretty decent standard of competition but more recently bringing on young/unschooled projects for riding club stuff mainly.  Got a little Master Imp 6yo of my own that is coming along a treat and happy to teach (decent-ish riders) off of him. Guess Im just panicking about not being able to find a 'proper' job again


----------



## 056775 (4 February 2013)

I think if you  treat finding *new* customers as a job for maybe 1.5 hours a day, giving your self a set number of people to call and places to visit you should be OK... Find out what the competition is and if you have a spare couple of ££'s - attend local clinics where people can see you ride and you can mention your offering services...

Best of luck x


----------



## Rowreach (4 February 2013)

You will open a whole new can of insurance worms if you teach using your own horse, so I'd avoid that one.

I teach freelance, have some part-time employed teaching hours, and take schooling liveries, and I'd say I get more teaching in the summer months and more schooling in the winter when owners are working and the hours of daylight are limited. However, I'm mostly teaching and schooling from home, which cuts down on time and expense spent travelling.

Try spreading the word on Facebook, using riding club pages, tack shops, riders' groups in your chosen area, and good luck


----------

